# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  [Exploration] GM Island 4.3.3 EXCLUSIVE(Found by Thurok)

## Thurok

Hello all once again. I am proud to bring you the GM Island exploration. Read more below.
The method/way to get to GM Island was found by me, and i do not know if i will release it.

ThurokExploration Channel

Here is the video:
(Read the description of the video in youtube, for more information)



More Information:

Thanks for watching the video, leave some support if you enjoyed it.

METHOD RELEASED FOUND BY ME, IT'S CALLED NOCLIP WORLD

Sorry all. I was gonna release it next week, but it has been hotfixed wednesday or today.

Now im releasing my method which i called Noclip world, thanks to Cruven he helped me with name.

How to do it:

1) Die in an instance, pref. the closest one to gm island.
2) Disconnect asap you release, it will allow you to release outside the instance, so no need to go inside the instance to revive, you get ur body outside.
3) Go to the entrance of the instance you died, but already ressed, explained in method Step 2.
4) Now disconnect As soon as you enter the instance portal.
5) Log back in.
6) You will now be alive at the graveyard, where you released before after you died in the instance.
Extra: You will now have Noclip. No fatigue. And possibility of mounting, even fly mounts.
SADLY FALL DAMAGE IS AVAILABLE  :Frown: 

Extra2: It's like your there, but at the same time your not. Cool exploit. Was hotfixed today or wednesday, when the 5% Dragon soul nerf came..ANOTHER NERF /facepalm blizzard.

I request this to be moved to Exploitation or Exploration section AGAIN!

----------


## mckemo

nice.. i thought it is instanced now?
you should hide the names of your sidekick too because they are going to get banned.

----------


## Nyarly

Okey this one is interesting !
We can clearly see you're a deathknight so no blink to bypass blue walls and we know that DMF tigers aren't enough to do it (because of the fatigue bar iirc).
So whatever ways you found is new to me.

I'm going to rep you as you're trying to contribute and i really want to reward you for that. _edit : too much rep given for the last 24 hours_
I'm sorry but i'm going to do the speech again, this community is about sharing.
We already know the GM Island but your way to get there is new (atleast to me), showing off that you can reach it and not telling us your way is something that i consider wrong.
Why wouldn't you tell us how it work ? Are you afraid of a fix ? If it's the case, please know that we have achieved to reach the GM Island multiples times at almost every patch.


Edit : don't be afraid of a ban for the video  :Stick Out Tongue:  If blizzard bans you it's because they logged you going to the island, not because they saw your video by randomly browsing youtube  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## WizardTrokair

I agree with Nyarly. Unfortunately there is no new exploration shown in this video that has not been shown on OwnedCore before.

Kurious (a forum Mod) has in the past moved all of the "teaser" and "showoff" videos into the Video Showoff forum:
Screenshot & Video Showoff 

I do hope that there is a currently working method to get to GM Island without using hacks or model editing... but I will believe it when I see it for myself.

----------


## Thurok

> Okey this one is interesting !
> We can clearly see you're a deathknight so no blink to bypass blue walls and we know that DMF tigers aren't enough to do it (because of the fatigue bar iirc).
> So whatever ways you found is new to me.
> 
> I'm going to rep you as you're trying to contribute and i really want to reward you for that. _edit : too much rep given for the last 24 hours_
> I'm sorry but i'm going to do the speech again, this community is about sharing.
> We already know the GM Island but your way to get there is new (atleast to me), showing off that you can reach it and not telling us your way is something that i consider wrong.
> Why wouldn't you tell us how it work ? Are you afraid of a fix ? If it's the case, please know that we have achieved to reach the GM Island multiples times at almost every patch.
> 
> ...


Edit: My sidekicks wanted their name showed, so i did what they wanted.

I am not afraid of being banned from this video, i am never afraid of blizzard banning me since i just buy a new account, level again in some days. 

Now the question, i am not releasing my method because, there are many people outside there NOT sharing at all with the community. Even tho im new, i'm trying to share with it. And i don't wanna give people that don't share with the community, "free stuff". Sorry about my horrible grammar.




> I agree with Nyarly. Unfortunately there is no new exploration shown in this video that has not been shown on OwnedCore before.
> 
> Kurious (a forum Mod) has in the past moved all of the "teaser" and "showoff" videos into the Video Showoff forum:
> Screenshot & Video Showoff 
> 
> I do hope that there is a currently working method to get to GM Island without using hacks or model editing... but I will believe it when I see it for myself.


There is a currently working method to get to GM Island in 4.3.3, a method i found and i'm not releasing till i think it's time to. No model editing/hacks involved.

And thanks for telling me there is a Video Showoff forum, didn't actually knew about that  :Embarrassment: ... Looks like i am gonna have a better look at the forum categorys before i post again  :Smile: .

----------


## Malfurion

I really believe in the infinite possebilities of exploration - I really think everything is possible, but sorry, at this moment, I'm not really confident of this video. I'm not sure that this is a real exploration. Why are you showing your names? Why do you post your realm in the description? Why do you show text with your name in the video?

Maybe it's real - But it could also be a try to get someone banned. And that would be really, really awful, because you would use something great for something really bad.
If it's real, I take my hat off for this, but I want to see the way first.

----------


## Thurok

> I really believe in the infinite possebilities of exploration - I really think everything is possible, but sorry, at this moment, I'm not really confident of this video. I'm not sure that this is a real exploration. Why are you showing your names? Why do you post your realm in the description? Why do you show text with your name in the video?
> 
> Maybe it's real - But it could also be a try to get someone banned. And that would be really, really awful, because you would use something great for something really bad.
> If it's real, I take my hat off for this, but I want to see the way first.


Mate, i dont want ANYONE banned, i dont even know where did you got that idea from, but my sidekick(s) wanted their name showed. And im showing my name too, not in-game because at first i thought i shouldn't because it would get me banned, but then i just didn't cared at all, and forgot to put my name back up. So i showed it in the text.

About the way: You might see it, and you might not, i will decide that.

----------


## Andros

> i am not releasing my method because, there are many people outside there NOT sharing at all with the community. Even tho im new, i'm trying to share with it. And i don't wanna give people that don't share with the community, "free stuff".


Understandable, but - Worst case scenario:
Nobody wants to share, because nobody gives. Our community is practically based on people giving and recieving, if not rep, a lot of great, thankful comments. You'll feel great when sitting with a cup of coffee, knowing that you have helped a lot of people out there. No matter how many. If just a single person gets helped, that's enough - For me, that is.
That's what drives me. It is, however, up to you. It is all about Idealogy

----------


## Thurok

> Understandable, but - Worst case scenario:
> Nobody wants to share, because nobody gives. Our community is practically based on people giving and recieving, if not rep, a lot of great, thankful comments. You'll feel great when sitting with a cup of coffee, knowing that you have helped a lot of people out there. No matter how many. If just a single person gets helped, that's enough - For me, that is.
> That's what drives me. It is, however, up to you. It is all about Idealogy


I agree with what you say, but, i am gonna keep it with me till i know it's time to. Don't ask me when that time is.

----------


## Nyarly

> Now the question, i am not releasing my method because, there are many people outside there NOT sharing at all with the community. Even tho im new, i'm trying to share with it. And i don't wanna give people that don't share with the community, "free stuff". Sorry about my horrible grammar.


Well maybe they're not sharing because they have nothing to share ? I didn't share for a while because everything i explored wasn't new.
That being said, when someone showed me how to use blink, how to use mount through walls, otherworld and all these amazing exploration tools, it gave me a lot of idea of where to explore. They found stuff with their methods but they didn't try or forgot a lot of awesome places where their method was useful. So i found some which were new and it was my turn to share them.

I think that's how the community work. You might have the feeling to give away free stuff to people who don't deserve it but you're also not sharing with people that could use it for more or better uses. Wouldn't you want that ?

----------


## WizardTrokair

> i am not releasing my method because, there are many people outside there NOT sharing at all with the community. Even tho im new, i'm trying to share with it. And i don't wanna give people that don't share with the community, "free stuff". Sorry about my horrible grammar.


If you are new to the community, the best way to get accepted here is to share your methods with us, just like we share our methods with you. Just look at the people posting here in your thread.... Contributors, Donators, Elite members of this forum... 

Holding things back for the sole purpose of "punishing" the Lazy Leechers of our forum... well, I just don't know what to say about that! This is a VERY negative viewpoint... it saddens me.  :Frown: 

You're possibly sitting on an enormous exploration... one that could easily grant you Contributor+ status and a lot of respect around here. Hopefully you'll come around soon.

----------


## Ekibix

When people share video without "How to" but a new place. It's interesting
When people share video with an "How to" but no new place. It's interesting.
Here, you share a video without "How to" and without new place, so... Wait & See ?

----------


## Malfurion

> About the way: You might see it, and you might not, i will decide that.


Feel free to decide this. But remember one thing: Exploration is open for us all. If you release it - Thank you very much. If you don't... That's not a problem, because someone else will do it. But in fact, only one person will get the full load of reputation, and I don't mean those points. They aren't worth to talk about. I'm speaking about the reputation of the community.

You can release the way, or not - But someone will do it. Sooner or later.
I have some ideas on this, at this moment. I think of secondworld, I'm pretty sure that this is the way to get everywhere. You only have to find the right way to enter it. It's explorers emerald dream. ;>

----------


## Leniox

lol this video and music sounds.... vaguely familiar

----------


## Thurok

Want an hint? Yes, it is through secondworld.

Edit: And yes, it is the explorer's Emerald dream :>.

----------


## Snyth

> Want an hint? Yes, it is through secondworld.
> 
> Edit: And yes, it is the explorer's Emerald dream :>.


Did you find another way to do secondworld that makes it so your camera always follows you?(currently if you do secondworld your camera does not follow your character) Unless you found a new way to do a "New" secondworld then I call shenanigans.

----------


## Aegean

Thurok, I don't know if you intend on releasing this today or not, but I urge you not to! I think I speak for everyone here when I say the real joy in the hunt for GM Isle is the chase, not actually sitting on the island heh. So I urge you to at least give us 24 hours to attempt to find your method.  :Smile:  This is assuming there isn't shenanigans going on here with the 2nd world hint like Snyth pointed out of course.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wiz I'll send you a reply shortly!

----------


## Nyarly

> Thurok, I don't know if you intend on releasing this today or not, but I urge you not to! I think I speak for everyone here when I say the real joy in the hunt for GM Isle is the chase, not actually sitting on the island heh. So I urge you to at least give us 24 hours to attempt to find your method.  This is assuming there isn't shenanigans going on here with the 2nd world hint like Snyth pointed out of course. 
> 
> Wiz I'll send you a reply shortly!


Or he could release it and you don't look at the thread until you want to be spoiled ?
I would like to see the method now so i can start thinking about how to use it elsewhere.

----------


## Aegean

@Nyarly Lol well I think you can wait the 24 hours I was suggesting in the event he intended to release it today, which it really doesn't sound like anyway, but ya.

----------


## eSko

lol why wait 24 hours?
just leave this thread and do you "chase" ffs..

----------


## Thurok

A dude just whisped me in youtube, seems to be getting closer to the business.

Catharsis1298 -- Youtube name of the dude that PMd me

Business( :Big Grin: ):GM Isle

His text:
Nice find on the new method for GM Island. I've been messing with 2nd world all night and I'm seeing lots of no clip, in fact it looks like you can literally no clip all the way to GM Island as a ghost, I don't know if it works same way after you rez. Though I was thinking perhaps that is how it works somehow, you run to gm island as a ghost via no clip, accept rez, then somehow link your camera angle to where you are at gm island, rather than xyz under stonetalon. Am I getting warm? Would love some info/hints. =)

My Reply:
Your getting warm  :Smile: .

So..keep going and u might find it before i even release it :>.

Edit: There isnt shenigans going around here, the way i found its legit. You do not require hacks/model editing or any .. idk some kind of advantage stuff i guess, i gave u some hints. (Btw sorry for my horrible grammar :>)

Edit2: Cant i just call this Thirdworld :<.

Edit3: Just found out that 3rd World is a term already existing...i forgot about it <.<.

Let's call it 4th World  :Big Grin: !

Edit4(omfg): Never mind <_> call it Thurokworld.

----------


## Aegean

@Esko I really think you and Nyarly missed the point of my first post, and are a bit confused in general about me. I am all for releasing everything, no matter what it is. As evidenced by my releasing the trade window exploit, and many other epic exploits via Imperious Vids. When I urged the OP not to release this for 24 hours to allow us other explorers to have a go at it, it was all in the name of fun, not discretion. Can't wait 24 hours or simply don't like the idea of having to wait at all? That's fine, you're allowed an opinion, but I feel the two of you taking shots at me is just passive aggression really aimed at the OP for not telling you how to get to GM Island lol.

----------


## Thurok

Agreed, agree alot.

----------


## WizardTrokair

Imagine if Aegean (or someone) keeps at this for another few nights and actually finds the way to GMs Island... then Thurok can claim that Aegean just found "his way" and Thurok is credited with the find.

Incredibly clever, if you ask me...

----------


## Disphotic

just seems like an attention thread imo, why post when your not going to share? GM Island isn't anything special, and have been visited countless times every patch

----------


## Thurok

Dude, its in the Showoff section. It's not an attention thread. I am soon or later releasing the method. 

But from now it will keep itself in this section... why did you even came here if you knew it was going to be only a Showoff(sub-forum name states: Screens & Showoffs), if you wanted a share look at the share categorys, i dont know just look with the Search function.

Edit:




> Imagine if Aegean (or someone) keeps at this for another few nights and actually finds the way to GMs Island... then Thurok can claim that Aegean just found "his way" and Thurok is credited with the find.
> 
> Incredibly clever, if you ask me...


I would seriously never do that. As many people know me, unfornately not you. But if you did you would know i would never do that. We should explore toguether someday? Might be cool  :Smile: .

And im giving alot of people that are PMing me in youtube, hints. As im posting here too.

Edit2:

Because i want people to find it obviously  :Smile: , it's fairly easy IMO. But fairly hard to get there. So let's say it's easy and hard at the same time.

Method Difficulty: Medium :>. My sweet horrible grammar ... when are you going to stop following me?

----------


## Cruven123

Okay so several people contacted me about this and asked if Thurok is a Keepers of the Secrets member. No he is not a member of Keepers of the Secrets. Yes he is the guild but so are over 130 people. Yes he is a good friend of mine and we wallclimb together sometimes.
Other than that i am kinda against trailers and not releasing because he don`t want to give it to leachers is just stupid imo. Thats like saying you don`t want to pay taxes because you don`t want the state to use money on roadworkers or something.

----------


## Thurok

> Okay so several people contacted me about this and asked if Thurok is a Keepers of the Secrets member. No he is not a member of Keepers of the Secrets. Yes he is the guild but so are over 130 people. Yes he is a good friend of mine and we wallclimb together sometimes.
> Other than that i am kinda against trailers and not releasing because he don`t want to give it to leachers is just stupid imo. Thats like saying you don`t want to pay taxes because you don`t want the state to use money on roadworkers or something.


We can all have an opinion. And i never said im NOT realesing it, it's actually a different business. I am giving hints to people that PM me which are alot + here in Ownedcore, in this thread. I want people to find it  :Smile: . Hopefully someone with this hints im giving, can actually find the way before i release it. It's fun to see how hard they work, and that they REALLY, REALLY want to get there, and do everything to do it. So... answered i guess.

----------


## d3rrial

Hurrdurr, let me guess, you need to be on a certain quest in Hyjal to do this?

----------


## Thurok

> Hurrdurr, let me guess, you need to be on a certain quest in Hyjal to do this?


Nope, not that. But it is actually a good guess.

----------


## quatroevinte

Smell Fake!

----------


## Thurok

> Smell Fake!


You created that account just to say that? Come meet me in World of Warcraft. I'm in Azjol-Nerub(EU) or Terokkar(EU). Come on i will summon you there.

----------


## quatroevinte

Its my opinion... if you dont like.. its ur problem!

----------


## quatroevinte

And I did not create this account just to talk ... created pq intend to attend the forum ... everyone has their opinion ... until I prove to the contrary showing me how do I do not give any credit ... my opinion is this, then accept it!

----------


## Thurok

Guys check thread asap im releasing it now:

Method will be in thread op!

----------


## WizardTrokair

This sounds great! I'd love to see it in action...please upload a video of you doing this no-clip... it must look wicked.  :Smile: 

...you did record a video of you doing this method before it got nerfed, of course?

----------


## Thurok

Lol no? Why would i :| I didnt thought of releasing it first, but then i thought why wouldnt i. I did forgot to record the video, but i will try to find a new method AND I WILL MAKE SURE i record a video of it in action  :Smile:

----------


## Snyth

I called shenanigans from the start and I still believe that you completely BS'd this whole thing. You claim that you went to GM island with "Noclip" world(At first you called it 2nd World even though you said you took fall damage in this "Noclip" world and in 2nd world you do not) but you didn't even record you doing this bug/method. Sorry but you fail to present any evidence that you have any idea what you are talking about or have any idea what you are doing. I have been watching you post excuse after excuse on reasons why you don't want to release the bug to get to GM Island and honestly it's the saddest thing I have ever seen. If you can present one lick of evidence of this "Noclip" world then I may consider believing you but till then I consider you untrustworthy anything that you post or say won't change my mind until some evidence is presented.

EDIT: Being able to summon someone to GM Island isn't proof I have a toon parked on GM island my self ANYONE can do that.

----------


## Aegean

@ Snyth Agree. I regret adding any legitimacy to this thread in the beginning lol. It became clear after exchanging a few emails that Thurok is pretty inexperienced with these types of exploits in general. Now after seeing this "method" I'm convinced this isn't legitimate.  :Frown:  However, I would love to be proven wrong with any evidence as Snyth said.  :Smile:

----------


## quatroevinte

You have insulted me for nothing! Still smelling fake!  :Smile:

----------


## Thurok

I did not insult you Quatro.

Snyth, i do believe i must agree with you. I cannot prove anything Right now. But i am right now working in finding new method, and this time I WILL record it. If i find this method, i will release it as soon as i can, so you can see it by yourself before it is hotfixed. About it's second world, i didn' really meant to say it's like or it is. I mean't it's a different world, somethings are = to second world. And u can perfectly ask any explorer that knows me, i am scared of parking my characters in gm island, i admit. I don't really wanna get banned, so all my efforts go down. I'm talking about the efforts i done for my account. And the moments i have been through with it.

Aegean, i can admit i'm kinda unexperienced with exploits. But i found this by accident, i admit it. I would love to prove your wrong, would make me happy. But, for now i can only keep searching for a new method. As soon as i find, i will enter in contact with you both. So do not worry, if there is any other way that i can manage to go into Noclip world, i WILL release it instantly.

- Thurok.

----------


## xyzhacker

I once met with Thurok ingame, he showed me his hack which has 'no-clip' in it, anyone can ****ing go ALT+Z mode, turn on their 3rd party hacks, and then record a video saying.
"HEY I GOT WAYZ TO GM IZLANDS HURPSDURPS".. I agreed with Snyth from the start.

I would -rep for posting something like this.

----------


## Thurok

I never showed anyone any hack in-game because i don't hack.

And don't come here say bush1t without any proof of what your saying..

Peace.

----------

